# Reading > Forum Book Club >  2012 Awards Winners Nominations

## Scheherazade

*Please nominate the literary awards you would like to take into consideration for 2012 readings in this thread by October 21st.*

----------


## Dark Muse

This is a tough choice, but I think the National Book Award sounds interesting

----------


## Scheherazade

> This is a tough choice, but I think the National Book Award sounds interesting


That is an American one?

I would like to nominate *hold breath* Pulitzer for Fiction! 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## TheFifthElement

Can we nominate more than one?

Orange Prize for Fiction
Nobel Prize for Literature
Booker Prize

If we can only nominate one, please take my first nomination (Orange - promoting women's writing) and I'll hope someone else nominates the others  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Only one nominations, please!  :Smile: 

Nominations so far:

1. National Book Award 

2. Pulitzer for Fiction 

3.Orange Prize for Fiction

----------


## papayahed

Xavier Villaurrutia Award 
Miguel de Cervantes Prize 
German Book Prize 
Man Booker Prize for Fiction

----------


## Dark Muse

> That is an American one?
> 
> I would like to nominate *hold breath* Pulitzer for Fiction!


Yes it is, though I was not even thinking about that, I was looking up different awards and was and came across this one and thought the list of winners sounded interesting. I was actually torn between this and the Booker Prize.

----------


## iamnobody

I'll nominate the Hugo award.

----------


## bouquin

*Prix Goncourt* please, thanks!




____________________
Currently reading : _The Black Dahlia_ (James Ellroy)

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'll nominate the Nobel, then.

----------


## Paulclem

Booker for me then.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. National Book Award 

2. Pulitzer for Fiction 

3.Orange Prize for Fiction

4. Xavier Villaurrutia Award 

5. Hugo award 

6. Prix Goncourt

7. Nobel

8. Booker


We need more nominations unless you want to read books from each award twice during the year.

----------


## OrphanPip

We've pretty much covered all the major international ones.

Since the American National Book Award was nominated, I guess I'll nominate the Governor General's Award for English language fiction.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Governo...nguage_fiction

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. National Book Award 

2. Pulitzer for Fiction 

3.Orange Prize for Fiction

4. Xavier Villaurrutia Award 

5. Hugo award 

6. Prix Goncourt

7. Nobel

8. Booker

9. the Governor General's Award for English language fiction.

----------


## TheFifthElement

Anyone fancy nominating a poetry prize for the last choice? Or non-fiction? Might make a refreshing change.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Anyone fancy nominating a poetry prize for the last choice? Or non-fiction? Might make a refreshing change.


True but the Book Club readings for works of fiction (mostly novels even though we had autobiographical works once or twice).

If we do not have enough nominations by tomorrow evening, I will ask everyone to nominate another one.

----------


## Stewed

I don't keep track of these things. Would it be possible to tell me what the difference is?

----------


## Scheherazade

> I don't keep track of these things. Would it be possible to tell me what the difference is?


Difference between/in what?

----------


## Stewed

I'm overall haunted by a sense that there's a 'literary scene' that's mostly invisible to me and passing me by. Leads me to ask hazy or impossible 'what's the lowdown' questions sometimes. Even I usually wind up hearing about the Nobel, and I know there's something called the Booker that seems to go to good writers. Hugo's an audience choice sci-fi award. The rest is a big blank. So I was asking one of those, "help! I have a big blank!" questions, that looks odd to me in retrospect.

----------


## OrphanPip

The GG's award is given by the Governor General of Canada to an author who published, what is judged by a panel of academics/authors/critics, the best novel in Canada for the previous year. It's usually seen as kind of the more artsy award in comparison to the more popular oriented Giller Prize for Canadian fiction.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I'm overall haunted by a sense that there's a 'literary scene' that's mostly invisible to me and passing me by. Leads me to ask hazy or impossible 'what's the lowdown' questions sometimes. Even I usually wind up hearing about the Nobel, and I know there's something called the Booker that seems to go to good writers. Hugo's an audience choice sci-fi award. The rest is a big blank. So I was asking one of those, "help! I have a big blank!" questions, that looks odd to me in retrospect.


In that case, Google is your best friend  :Biggrin: 


Let's have second nominations from everyone!

Nominations so far:

1. National Book Award 

2. Pulitzer for Fiction 

3.Orange Prize for Fiction

4. Xavier Villaurrutia Award 

5. Hugo award 

6. Prix Goncourt

7. Nobel

8. Booker

9. the Governor General's Award for English language fiction. 


I will nominate "Newbery Book Award".

----------


## iamnobody

How about the Bram Stoker Award, mainly because I'm running out of awards I'm familiar with.

----------


## Stewed

Thanks, Pip and Scheherazade.

----------

